# Error on boot after Installing FreeBSD9.0



## Moutombi (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, I installed FreeBSD 9.0 on my PC. But after installing the system asks me to reboot. But when I restart the following message appears on the screen:

```
FreeBSD/x86 boot
Default: 0: ad (0, a) / boot / kernel / kernel
boot:
No ufs
No / boot / kernel / kernel
```

And the system can not boot. Could someone help me?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 24, 2013)

Try 9.1


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 24, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE has been EoL, proceed to upgrade to 9.1.


> 9.1-RELEASE is an extended support releases and will be supported by the FreeBSD Security Team until it's End-of-Life (EoL) date of December 31st 2014. As 9.1-RELEASE got delayed, the EoL of 9.0-RELEASE has been pushed to March 31st 2013 to allow people sufficient time to upgrade. As always all EoL dates can be found at http://security.FreeBSD.org/.


----------



## Moutombi (Apr 26, 2013)

*Installing & Upgrading Installing and upgrading FreeBSD.*

But why in this case, we can still find some versions of FreeBSD prior to FreeBSD 9.0 downloadable on the site such as FreeBSD 8.3? Because in my opinion after your explanations life of one version is one year. That means to say these earlier versions have already reached their life and these normally should not exist.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 26, 2013)

Basically, everyone running an EOLed system should be aware that there will be no more security patches for it.  Well, at least no official ones from the security team. By other hand, you also won't get advisories if newer systems aren't affected by a certain problem.

To boot you need add the following hints in the boot prompt before booting:

```
set hint.ata.0.at="isa"
set hint.ata.0.port="0x1F0"
set hint.ata.0.irq="14"
```

Finally, add this entries in /boot/device.hints to make it permanently.


----------



## Savagedlight (Apr 26, 2013)

Moutombi said:
			
		

> But why in this case, we can still find some versions of FreeBSD prior to FreeBSD 9.0 downloadable on the site such as FreeBSD 8.3? Because in my opinion after your explanations life of one version is one year. That means to say these earlier versions have already reached their life and these normally should not exist.



There's two (or more) supported branches at any given time. Currently, this is 8.x and 9.x. FreeBSD 8.3 is supported until 30th April, 2014. More information.

FreeBSD 8.4 is scheduled to release soon, too. More information.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep, there's usually a few "legacy" versions that are supported. At the moment that's 8.3 (supported until 2014). Some time soon 8.4 will be released, which will be supported for about 2 years. There's also a "bleeding edge" version called -CURRENT, which is 10.0. I think the plan is to release that around the end of the year. 

But _all_ .0 releases have a very short lifespan. They usually go EoL as soon as a .1 has been released.


----------

